# Different color squash from same vine?



## Red's Kitchen (Aug 2, 2007)

My summer squash is growing quickly and abundantly, however, yesterday we picked several yellow squash and one bright orange squash.  It is very hard and I was unable to slice it.  What is this all about?  Thanks for any help.  This is from the same plant.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 2, 2007)

lemme guess you kept the seeds from Last year and planted it?

what happens is this, in an F1 hybrid they come true in the 1`st year, but seeds from That crop will revert back to the original pair (or more) that made that hybrid and will rarely to never come true again.

this can happen several generation later too, it`s quite interesting really


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2007)

Are you also growing gourds? Squash and gourds will pollinate each other.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 2, 2007)

cross polination rarely affects the fruit, but rather the seeds it makes, so you`de see the results Next year if you planted those.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 2, 2007)

Constance, I was going to ask the same question.  I have zucchini and butternut squash planted relatively close to one another and one of my zucchini plants is producing butternut shaped, lite yellow with green stripes, zucchini/squash.  They are delicious and taste like zucchini but definately do NOT look like a zucchini (they look like the little butternuts that are on the vine but are much larger)!

YT, how interesting about the seeds ... if I kept the seeds from my new zucchini, what would they grow next year?


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 2, 2007)

it`s hard to say, if you planted them All you`de get a fairly even random distribution, with a swing towards the Female type that was pollinated, again all these seeds would do the same if you took them planted them after that year and eventually you`de get a high probability of some being just the female genotype some of the male and some hybridised 

I do it with my chili plants all the while, and even the splicing with a different rootstock.
 I have "Pumpkin" seeds 7 generations old and it still throws 3 different types of Pumpkin on the same vine


----------



## elaine l (Aug 2, 2007)

I know very little about gardening but once planted butternut squash near a cuke vine.  The cucumbers grew in the shape of the squash.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 2, 2007)

they`re all of the curcubit family, gourds included.
it is rare that pollination alone will cause this unless the 1`st pollination is from the Alien plant, if it was from it`s own 1`st then the likelyhood of mutations occuring in the parents is unlikely, but the Seeds will carry the gene.

(this is quite exploitable too 

I normaly (for my chilis) by PC1s and then do the rest of the work myself, sometimes I just try to acheive different Ecotypes and sometimes Hybrids, I`ve done the ecotype thing with Wheat also and am now on my 9`th generation


----------



## Red's Kitchen (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the input.  I bought the plant from our local nursery.  It is growing another orange vegetable as we speak.  It's quite interesting the way it produces both yellow and bright orange.  It is planted next to tomatoes, peppers and cantalope.  I'm new to this site and I'm having a wonderful time.  Thanks for all your comments.  Be well.
Red's Kitchen


----------

